# Which Router???



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this website. I posted this question on Wood Central and had a member recommend this website. I must say I like the way it is layed out it so far.
I'm looking for all you guys that are more experienced in routers. I'm building a router table/cabinet for my shop basicaly to replace the Craftsman setup that I have. (1 3/4hp) The Craftsman has done a good job but I'm getting into some more things that I need more accuracy and control not to mention the bits that I would like to run are 1/2 shank. I've pretty much narrowed down the routers to 2 models. 

The first one is the Dewalt DW618 2-1/4hp 12amps $154 @ online Home Depot. 

The second one is the Bosch MR23 EVSK 2.3hp 15amps. $229 @ Menards 

Honestly I really like Dewalt as have 2 other machines that are Dewalt, But I'm leaning towards the Bosch because I'm thinking that it will have more "guts" so to speak because of the 15amp rating. 

Either one of these will do better than what I have now. Both should pretty much do everything I would want to do at this point and more with the added power. 

Any thoughts as to which one of these you would go with??? Just another note, The base means nothing to me in fact I'd probably try to sell the base. I have 3 other routers with bases. 

Thanks in advance! 

Dale 
Mid-Michigan


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Dale:

I believe these are not directly comparable, for a number of reasons; though, they may be an appropriate this or that for you. I think the Bosch package includes both the Fixed-based and Plunge capabilities, and has a much stronger motor - the horsepower ratings are not the measure; as the amps are the amount of electricity drawn by the motor to perform the cut - 15 amps is as good as it gets, short of the ultra powerful Festool 2200; and yields a claimed 3.5hp on most other routers (as an aside, 15 amps is a true 2hp motor - 15 x 110 = 1,650 watts / 770 watts per horsepower = 2.14 hp - Bosch is being honest about the hp rating! Either router will serve you well - the Dewalt brand (Black & Decker owns Porter-Cable & Dewalt) are very good tools. Quality is expensive once, however ...
I hope this provides some guidance, and not too much confusion.
MikeD


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dalepenkala said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this website. I posted this question on Wood Central and had a member recommend this website. I must say I like the way it is layed out it so far.
> I'm looking for all you guys that are more experienced in routers. I'm building a router table/cabinet for my shop basicaly to replace the Craftsman setup that I have. (1 3/4hp) The Craftsman has done a good job but I'm getting into some more things that I need more accuracy and control not to mention the bits that I would like to run are 1/2 shank. I've pretty much narrowed down the routers to 2 models.
> 
> The first one is the Dewalt DW618 2-1/4hp 12amps $154 @ online Home Depot.
> ...


Hi Dale - As Mike pointed out, I think you are comparing apples and oranges here. The Bosch has been out less than a year and despite the lower "advertised" HP is likely as strong or stronger than any out there. Also, being a newer model, out only about a year I believe. I suspect it will also offer built in lift capabilities in the base precluding the need to build or buy a lift for it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dale, there are a couple of differences between the two choices you mentioned. Dust collection accessories are readily available from the service center in Madison Heights. You can save a few dollars by purchasing this router from Amazon.com. It is priced $4 more there but you do not pay sales tax and shipping is free. You can view the specifics here: Amazon.com: DEWALT DW618 2-1/4 HP Electronic Variable-Speed Fixed-Base Router: Home Improvement

The Bosch MRF23EVS is the fixed base only, the MRP23EVS is the plunge only option and the MRC23EVSK is the combo kit. The 23 router motor must be used in one of these bases because of the external power bus.(See the black section in the fixed base?) Yes, it has more power. It has a full 3" plunge depth, the most depth available in any router. The power cord swivels in the motor which is very useful for hand use. The always on LEDs really light up the work space. The height adjustment is linear so your switch is always in the same position. Both the fixed and plunge bases have a safety catch to prevent the motor from dropping out of the base when table mounted. The fine adjustment works after locking the height. The RA1151 centering cone(or a similar product) is needed to fine adjust the sub base plates. The RA1126 quick change adapter is not included with the router. The RA 1100 threaded guide bushing adapter also must be purchased separately. Right now Bosch is out of stock on the RA1177AT dust collection kit but more are on order. The VAC005 hose works with any standard 2-1/4" shop vac. I highly recommend you bite the bullit and purchase the combo kit if you go with the Bosch. I will PM you with the details of the best place to buy this router in MI. I am very happy with mine.

Note: The RA1177AT kit is due in stock on 02/13/12


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike! 
The added power issue with the bosch is why I'm seriously consideing this router! I didn't know that Dewalt was owned by Black & Decker though! 

Thanks!

Dale
Mid-Michigan


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks John for your input! Ya after reading these reply's so far I'm really looking at the Bosch now! It was appealing to me because of the added power & 15amp rating.

One thing though is I'm going to put this router in a lift so I'm not really looking for any kinda base. I'm prefer not to have any bases to be honest.

Thanks!
Dale
Mid-Michigan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dalepenkala said:


> Thanks for the info Mike!
> The added power issue with the bosch is why I'm seriously consideing this router! I didn't know that Dewalt was owned by Black & Decker though! Thanks!
> 
> Dale
> Mid-Michigan


Since about 1961 I think:wacko:


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I guess I didn't know that.:wacko:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Black & Decker bought the Pentair Group in 2004 which included Porter Cable, Delta and DeVilbiss. Since that time they copied most of the Delta tools and had them produced under the PC name. Then they sold the Delta name to a Chinese company. The sad part is the Chinese company is building the Unisaw again in the US... Pity B&D didn't do that. Instead they destroyed the last US made tool company.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Gentlemen. A lot of wisdom in this forum!!!

Please, give me some advice about Dewalt DW621.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alexis, DeWalt has the bad habit of using the same model number for different routers in different countries. They depend on the "Type number" to identify specific routers and it is very confusing. I am attempting to chase down the right contact person for accurate information on their products world wide.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Only slightly off topic:
There have been 'chats' in the past re HP ratings, and the numbers game (some) manufacturers play.
Well, sometimes there's a downside...for the manufacturer! Today's news:
Woman wins small-claims suit over Honda Civic Hybrid - Yahoo! Autos


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A good one.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Dale, welcome!

Here's a pretty good review of the DW618:
DeWalt 618 (DW618PK) Router Kit

When table mounted, the adjustment ring raises and lowers the motor so the cord/switch position remains constant. 

Ron


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Gentlemen. A lot of wisdom in this forum!!!
> Please, give me some advice about Dewalt DW621.
> Thank you in advance


Anything in particular you want to know? I have the larger DW622 but have not even opened the box yet :dance3: The DW622 has a 1400W motor and 1/2" collet. I never understood if the 621 is the same size, just smaller motor and collet? or actually more compact overall. Anyway, I got the DW622 simply because I liked the idea of the fat column, which should give stability and also serves as dust extraction column for the vacuum. 

Adding to the DeWalt / B&D story; most of the DeWalt routers where developed by ELU which whas at some stage also integrated into the B&D sphere. DeWalt just changed color and model name. There is a list here: http://www.routerforums.com/dewalt/15697-dewalt-elu-other-compatibility.html

I have also note that the UK Trent machines look very much like the ELUs. Are they also in the B&D sphere?

I think we will see more and more B&D, DeWalt, Porter Cable products that are cloned from the same design, just differently branded, depending on the market.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Ron! I'll check it out.

Dale


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

No nothing in particular Jan. Just opinions really. After talking with Mike and a few responses I'm looking more at the Bosch 1617. 

Thoughs?

Dale


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I have no opinion about the Bosch, never used this model, I do not think they sell it here. The round fixed base style routers have not been very common in Europe, much more plungers around here.

If you want more info on the DW62x just let me know and I will unpack it. I have high faith in all the routers developed by ELU. 

There is a review of the Bosch here: Review: Bosch 1617EVS 2.25 HP Variable Speed Router 

(Hope it's OK to post links....)


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Jan
Very good review! Thanks for the link! I think I've made up my mind on this router. Now I just need to figure out whether or not to just get it at Lowes or do Amazon. I like Lowes for the simple fact I have 6mo free financing! Gives me money for the lift and fence! :dance3:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*DeWalt DW621*



Mike said:


> Alexis, DeWalt has the bad habit of using the same model number for different routers in different countries. They depend on the "Type number" to identify specific routers and it is very confusing. I am attempting to chase down the right contact person for accurate information on their products world wide.


Hi, Mike.

I've seen some videos and reviews about this DeWalt's model. I met it by chance in a website here in China and it is the unique 120volt that I've found here. The price is USD 80 using the actual exchange rate. I would want to know if some of you, my friend, have some available information regarding this tool before I make a decision to buy.

In this same thread I saw a recommendation for it.

Best regards for all of you.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

janaf said:


> Anything in particular you want to know? I have the larger DW622 but have not even opened the box yet :dance3: The DW622 has a 1400W motor and 1/2" collet. I never understood if the 621 is the same size, just smaller motor and collet? or actually more compact overall. Anyway, I got the DW622 simply because I liked the idea of the fat column, which should give stability and also serves as dust extraction column for the vacuum.
> 
> Adding to the DeWalt / B&D story; most of the DeWalt routers where developed by ELU which whas at some stage also integrated into the B&D sphere. DeWalt just changed color and model name. There is a list here: http://www.routerforums.com/dewalt/15697-dewalt-elu-other-compatibility.html
> 
> ...


Hi Janaf.

I didn't know it, even that a router brand named ELU exists!!! 

I've read something about B&D's merge with different tools companies. It worth to be a member of this forum to be up to dated with such a things.

Thank you very much.


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, there is no ELU brand any more as far as I know. It disappeared as a brand something like ten years ago. It was a high quality brand that made power tools in Switzerland and Germany. Many traditionalists hold the ELU MOF 96E (1/4") and 177e (1/2") as two of the best routers ever made. They are now sold as DeWalt 615 and 625. You can see 20-30 year old MOF 96:s in good condition sold at prices nearly the same as new DeWalts 615.... I do not know if they are fully identical or not. I am the lucky owner of a 177e.....


----------



## Jofuss 55 (Oct 17, 2011)

I prefer a larger router for table work. If you are doing a substantial number of raised panel doors you'll appreciate the extra oomph. I also have been disappointed with the recent DeWalt routers. They appear to be made to a price point rather than to a standard of excellence


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

B&D acquired, then killed, ELU. I had the top-end ELU, and it was a great router - use and abuse finally overcame the engineering, and I went after the mid-range PC models (895). B&D seems to churn through excellent engineered products, reducing them to brands; then eliminating them all together. Last week, I had lunch with a former VP for Delta/PC, under B&D, and he confirmed the lowering build quality and commitment to engineering and design enhancements.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I just went ahead and purchased the Bosch 1617 variable speed router with the fixed base off of Amazon for $161.90 with free shipping. I also picked up a couple of Freud bits as well. :dance3:

I want to thank Mike in the Detroit area for all his input and guidance along with everyone here that gave me there input. :yes4:

I have started my table/cabinet for the router a couple of days ago and when I get it done I will post what it looks like. :moil:

Thanks again to all!

Dale
Mid-Michigan


----------

